

Pre-order the iOS 7 Programming Cookbook - iosdevguy
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1449372422/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=6738&creativeASIN=1449372422&linkCode=as2&tag=iosblog0b-21

======
amimetic
Just discounted. I liked a previous edition.

